# Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???



## L&K-Carphunters/L (24. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen,

warscheinlich nerv ich euch total mit meiner frage nach einer geigneten und möglichst preiswerten rolle, aber bitte habt ein wenig verständniss, denn 

1. ich bin neu hier und
2. fange ich erst dieses jahr mit dem karpfenangeln an 
und möcht mir jetzt in den wintermonaten die ausrüstung zulege.

Zur Rolle hab ich ein paar fragen:
- stimmt es das rollen unter 100 euronen nix taugen?
- wie "groß" muss eine karpfenrolle sein?
- welche vorraussetzungen sollte sie haben?
=> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen????_ - bitte möglichst preiswer-_



Danke schon mal im vorraus

mfg

L/Carphunter


----------



## bennie (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

klar taugen sie auch unter hundert

shimano, daiwa und okuma bauen gute rollen 

gute Bremse und je nach Distanz ne 5000er oder mehr
sie brauch auch einen starken Rollenfuß also lass lieber die Finger von Cormoran


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Die Frage ist, wo du fischen möchtest. Es gibt zahklreiche Rollen unter 100 Euro, die wirklich gut sind. Schnurfassung: mindestens 200m 35er.
Meine Empfehlung: Daiwa Emblem XT in der 4500 oder 5000 er Größe die Rolle gibt es z.B. bei KL-Angelsport für 70 Euro.
Und gaaaaanz wichtig: Glaub nicht an das Märchen mit den Freilaufrollen!!!!
Gerade wenn du anfängst würde ich mich gar nicht erst daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Psychorosi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Ich habe die Daiwa Emcast plus 6000 oder 5000 weiss ich jetzt nicht im kopf!

Aber ich kann dich auf ein Super Angebot hinweisen, hier KLICK MICH !

  da bekommste die Emcast für 59€ !


gruss


----------



## Matze Lauer (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wo du fischen möchtest. Es gibt zahklreiche Rollen unter 100 Euro, die wirklich gut sind. Schnurfassung: mindestens 200m 35er.
> Meine Empfehlung: Daiwa Emblem XT in der 4500 oder 5000 er Größe die Rolle gibt es z.B. bei KL-Angelsport für 70 Euro.
> Und gaaaaanz wichtig: Glaub nicht an das Märchen mit den Freilaufrollen!!!!
> Gerade wenn du anfängst würde ich mich gar nicht erst daran gewöhnen.




Was ist deiner Meinung nach so schlecht an Freilaufrollen , dass man gar nicht erst damit anfangen sollte?Es gibt doch große Vorteile am Freilaufsystem.|kopfkrat


MfG Matze#h


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

auf meine okuma Epix EB65 lass ich nix kommen!!!!  

Preis... 70€ bei Gerlinger!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

das is jetzt mein werkzeug!!!
echt zufrieden!!!
3stk 180 eus!!!
(wilkerlink)

mit meinen baitrunnern bin ich auch immer gut klar gekommen!!!
aber 3500er!!!
tlw. bißchen wenig schnur für weitere entfernungen!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Das Freilaufsystem hat keine Vorteile! Nur Freilaufrollen sind schwerer und man zahlt für den Freilauf mit. Man kann einfach die Frontbremse öffnen und beim Run schließen. Schnell, einfach und unkompliziert. Die Emcast Serien sind auch nicht schlecht.
Vorteile: E- Spule dabei und gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis
Der Vorteil der Emblem ist, dass sie unheimlich robust ist.


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> Das Freilaufsystem hat keine Vorteile! Nur Freilaufrollen sind schwerer und man zahlt für den Freilauf mit



ziemlich oberflächliche aussage!



> Man kann einfach die Frontbremse öffnen und beim Run schließen. Schnell, einfach und unkompliziert.



warum lässt Du dann nicht gelten....  man macht einfach ne halbe kurbelumdrehung und der Freilauf ist raus!!!! Meines erachtens ist dies nicht schwerer und komplizierter als mit frontbremse!!


Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden ob er mehr auf Freilaufrollen steht oder nicht!!

Ich setze noch dagegen, dass ich ne Freilaufrolle variabler fischen kann..... es gibt ja schliesslich nicht nur karpfen!!!!


----------



## harti911 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Freilaufsystem hat keine Vorteile!


 
Hhm, kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an! Wenn Du Faulheit und "Luxus-Schnickschnack" aussen vor lässt und wir uns auf das Wesentliche beschränken, dann geb ich dir Recht! :q #6 

Aber genau daran scheiden sich ja die Geister beim Karpfenangeln...


----------



## Matze Lauer (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hallo!
Also ich versuche wirklich auf jeden Luxus (ersteinmal jedenfalls) zu verzichten, doch meiner Meinung nach ist der Vorteil der Freilaufsystems:
Man kann es so "leicht" einstellen das der Bissanzeiger auch bei kleinen "Aktionen" ein Signal von sich gibt.
Wenn ich eine normale Rolle so fein einstelle und dann mit dem Drillen beginne ist die Bremse viel zu fein eingestellt und schon ist der Karpfen im Seerosen oder Schilffeld.

Ist zwar ein wenig drastisch dargestellt aber ich denke auch nicht, dass die Firmen alle ohne Grund Freilaufrollen verkaufen oder?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
MfG Matze#h​


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

finde den freilauf eine tolle sache!!!
allein schon beim ablegen der ruten!!!
auswerfen,schnur auf spannung bringen,freilauf rein,und rute ablegen.fertig!!!
und beim biß ist nach der ersten umdrehung meine gewünschte bremsenleistung vorhanden!!!

mit den rollen ohne finde ich das umständlicher!!!
auswerfen,schnurbogen einholen,rute ablegen,und die schnur durch drehen der spuhle auf spannung bringen(an der bremse rumspielen,nachspannen,testen,nachspannen,und nach dem biß nicht genau wissen,wie meine bremse eingestellt ist!!!)


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Es gibt nur wenige Freilaufrollen, die wirklich ohne Widerstand anlaufen und von daher z.B. für die Zander oder Aalangelei eingesetzt werden können. Die Big Pit Rollen sind meiner Meinung nach ebenso variabel: Brandung, Pilken, Wels, Feedern oder generelle Distanzangelei. Der Hauptvorteil ist aber die große Schnurfassung kombiniert mit einer optimalen Weitwurfspule. Es gibt zwar auch einige (wenige) Freilaufrollen mit so einer Spule, die sind aber schwer und teuer. UND das Gewicht ist entscheident, weil man die Rute schon beim Drill und beim Wurf in der Hand hält und dann jedes Gramm merkt. Sicherlich ist eine halbe Kurbeldrehung nicht komplizierter als das schließen der Kopfbremse- aber schneller ist es nicht. Freilauf ja oder nein ist nicht nur eine Geschmacks- sondern viel mehr eine Gewöhnungsfrage. Da der Themeneröffner ja mit dem Karpfenangeln beginnen möchte, empfehle ich ihm sich gleich mit der Kopfbremsversion vertraut zu machen. Denn ich denke darin liegt die Zukunft!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Das einstellen der Bremse ist ein Kinderspiel und man bekommt schnell ein Gefühl dafür. Man blockiert ausserdem die Spule mit der Hand und der Karpfen kann nicht in das nächste Hindernis flüchten. Der Grund, warum die Hersteller so viele Feilaufrollen verkaufen ist, dass den Leuten weißgemacht wird, dass man zum Karpfenangeln unbedingt eine Freilaufrolle braucht. Das stimmt aber nicht!


----------



## harti911 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Man kann es so "leicht" einstellen das der Bissanzeiger auch bei kleinen "Aktionen" ein Signal von sich gibt.​


 


Das kann man auch ohne Probleme, wenn man keinen Freilauf hat.​ 


Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine normale Rolle so fein einstelle und dann mit dem Drillen beginne ist die Bremse viel zu fein eingestellt und schon ist der Karpfen im Seerosen oder Schilffeld.​


 
Das meinte ich vorhin mit Faulheit! :q :q :q Bitte mir nicht übel nehmen, denn es ist nicht böse gemeint...
Ein schneller und geübter Handgriff und schon ist das Problemchen weg!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

naja,und was ist wenn der fisch auf mich zu schwimmt???
dann kannst du die spuhle festhalten wie du willst!!!
und bei dem freilauf wird halt gekurbelt und gut is!!!
also wenn ich die kohle hätt,würd ich mir die big baitrunner holen!!!
hab ich aber nicht,also fisch ich jetzt auch ohne fr.l.!!!
finde fr.l. trotzdem angenehmer!!!
will aber nicht streiten oder so.
denn fischen kann man mit beiden!!!#6


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> Man kann es so "leicht" einstellen das der Bissanzeiger auch bei kleinen "Aktionen" ein Signal von sich gibt.



zugegeben, diese tatsache hat beim karpfenangeln nicht die höchste priorität.... aber dennoch würd ich meine freläufer beim Karpfenangeln nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

mülleimer


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> ich bringe mein tackle auch lieber mit nem trolly zum platz als 5 mal schleppen!!!



treffender Vergleich zur Problematik...LUXUS!!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Ich denke wir warten am besten die Meinung des Themenöffners ab, ob er eine Freilauf - oder eine Frontbremsrolle will.


----------



## addicted (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hör am besten auf Harti und Punkkarpfen. Ich fische auch ohne Freilaufrollen und komme sehr gut zurecht. 

Beim Anheben der Rute einfach mit der Hand die Spule blockieren und schon kann man, wenn benötigt einen Anhieb setzen oder den Abzug des Fisches Bremsen um im selben Moment die Bremse zuzudrehen.
Wenn der Fisch auf mich zuschwimmt mach ich während des Aufnehmens der Ruten einen Dreh, kurble und habe genausoschnell Kontakt zum Fisch wie mit einer Freilaufrolle.


Es gibt dafür extra schon einige Rollen mit einem Schnellverstellmechanismus, womit das extrem schnell berwerkstelligt ist.


Das mit dem fein einstellen ist auch ein blödes Gelaber, da gibt es viel effektivere Möglichkeiten, wie z.B. Bobbins. Und ebenso ist der Anlaufwiederstand der meisten Freilaufrollen zu gross, speziell zum Zanderfischen.
Dann hat man ein zweites Bremsystem was kaputtgehen kann, nicht zu verachten ist auch das Mehrgewicht.


Das mit dem Schnurspannen ist auch totaler Quatsch #q


----------



## eckart70 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



thobi schrieb:


> also wenn ich die kohle hätt,würd ich mir die big baitrunner holen!!!
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> Hör am besten auf Harti und Punkkarpfen. Ich fische auch ohne Freilaufrollen und komme sehr gut zurecht.



Leider kein argument für mich, mich von meinen Freiläufern zu trennen...auch wenn ihr es seid.... der Harti, der Punkkarpfen und Du !!!!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

@addicted

haste schon mal freilaufrollen gefischt???
ich bin halt der meinung das das mit der schnur spannen luxoriöser/leichter geht!!!
und nicht das es ohne fr.l. nicht geht!!!

und was sind bobbins???;+ 
kenn ich nich!!!

und wenn du mit deinen karpfenrollen spinnfischen oder pilken gehst,dann kann ich das mit dem gewicht auch verstehen 

also meine liegen gemütlich auf meinem pod!!!


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

es geht ja in dem Thread auch nicht wirklich darum nen anderen angler von seiner eigenen Angeltechnik zu überzeugen...auch wenn es sich so entwickelt hat!!!!

Ursprung war... ob alle Karpfenrollen unter 100€ schrott sind... und darauf sollten wir zurückkommen...auch wenns dem Urheber des Thread`s egal sein wird..... denn der wird sicher seinen 1. Beitrag nicht mehr wiederfinden!!!!!!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

sorry!!!
ja,es gibt rollen die unter 100 eus was taugen meine ich!!!
ich lösch meinen scheiß jetzt erst mal!!!#6

(shit!geht ja gar nicht!)


----------



## addicted (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Bobbins sind Hängebissanzeiger.

Ich habe lediglich dazu geraten auf Punkkarpfen und Harti zu hören, da beide schon gute Argumente gebracht haben.

Ich habe auch schon mit Freilaufrollen gefischt und benutze meine normalen Big Pits natrürlich nicht zum Spinnfischen.
Ich finde es wesentlich komfortabler beim drillen und werfen eine leichtere Rolle an meinen Stecken zu haben.
Freilauf ist kein Luxus sondern eher eine Gehhilfe. Und wer ist gerne unfrei? 

Gerade weil er eine preiswerte Rolle unter 100€ sucht sollte er sich nach einer normalen Bigpit umsehen, weil er da einfach mehr für sein Geld bekommt.


----------



## Ronen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> Ich habe lediglich dazu geraten auf Punkkarpfen und Harti zu hören, da beide schon gute Argumente gebracht haben.



hab ich auch so verstanden... und ich meinte es ja auch nicht böse!

Nur müsst ihr aktzeptieen das es eben auch Karpfenangler gibt, die auf Freilaufrollen stehen und leider führte der trend des threades dazu, jene eines besseren zu belehren!

Jeder soll seinen standpunkt auch vertreten..... ist schon ok so!


----------



## Longeal (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hallo
Hier mal ein *Supersaubilligessonderangebot

*


----------



## eckart70 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



L&K-Carphunters/L schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> warscheinlich nerv ich euch total mit meiner frage nach einer geigneten und möglichst preiswerten rolle, aber bitte habt ein wenig verständniss, denn
> 
> ...





* Hi*

[SIZE=-1]*Meine Empfehlung,für *[/SIZE]*89.95 €*

2730650.jpg
Worm Shaft Getriebe
4 versiegelte Edelstahlkugellager
Titaniumbeschichtetes Schnurlaufröllchen
One Way Clutch System
Präzisions - Freilauf
Aluminium Kurbel mit Soft Touch Kurbelknauf
Verstärkte Achse
Gewicht: 764 g
Übersetzung: 4.7:1
Schnurfassung: 0,30/480 m


----------



## Silver-SVR (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> .........Das Freilaufsystem hat keine Vorteile! Nur Freilaufrollen sind schwerer und man zahlt für den Freilauf mit..............


 
Das es schon immer ein Streitpunkt war: ob Freilauf oder nicht, ...ist tatsache, aber über das oben stehende ...kann ich nur lachen. :q :q :q 
Na ja, ...so habe ich wieder die Bestätigung das manche keine Ahnung haben wovon sie sprechen/schreiben.
Zur Info: ich angel genauso mit Freilaufrollen wie auch ohne.

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## stein-ti (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hi ich werde meinen Senf nun auch mal dazu geben.
Ich habe 4 Aero GTE Baitrunner und finde den Freilauf klasse.
Fische aber nun auf grösserer Distanz und habe mir dafür die Biomaster Rollen geholt. Es dauert ein wenig aber man gewöhnt sich auch daran, dass man nun die Rollr festhalten muss beim Anschlagen. Die Bremse ist innerhalb von max 2-3 Umdrehungen zu!! Das schaft jedes Kind. |supergri 
Ich finde das Angebot mit der Daiwa sehr gut, würde Dir zu so etwas Raten. :m


----------



## Pitiplatsch (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hi.
Ich fische mit der DAM Quick ATPremium 570 fs.Und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Ich würde dir auch zu einer Freilaufrolle raten.
Ich habe vorher auch keine gehabt, aber die Dinger sind echt praktisch.


----------



## addicted (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Quick Atpremium Fs is der letzte Dreck.
Hab dir mir letzten Sommer zum Spass gekauft weil das Angebot saugünstig war und halt wenn mal jemand zum Angeln(Ausland) mitkommt, dass derjenige was zum fischen hat. Also die Rolle an eine  Standartwurm(grund)rute aus gepackt und nichtmal 10mal zum Aalen und Standartfischen gestetet. 
Fazit: Rücklaufsperre im Eimer, Achse verbogen. Als Karpfenrolle nicht brauchbar.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

@ Silver: Wie wäre es denn mal mit Argumenten? Dein Posting zeugt weder von Sachkompetenz, noch bringt es die Diskussion in irgendeiner Weise weiter. Wenn du dich mal mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt hättest, dann hätte deine Äußerung vielleicht etwas mehr Substanz. 
Fakt ist: Eine qualitativ hochwertige und karpfentaugliche Freilaufrolle, wie die Big Baitrunner Longcast, Daiwa Infinity usw. ist relativ teuer! 
Weiterhin wiegt eine Freilaufrolle mit entsprechender Schnurfassung mehr, als eine vergleichbare Frontbremsrolle.
Das ist auch logisch, weil die Rolle ja auch zwei Bremssysteme hat. 
Bei Freilaufrollen im Preissegment unter 100 Euro muß man Einschränkungen in kauf nehmen:
US Baitrunner - miese Schnurverlegung
BTR Aero - Heckbremse
usw.
Was spricht aber gegen eine Daiwa Emblem oder Emcast?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Niedliche Diskussion zum Pro und Contra von Freilaufrollen! |wavey: 

Hier wird man einige Spezis und den eher gemütlich Komfort-Ansitzangler nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. |rolleyes 

Fakt ist: Der Freilauf ist ein nettes zusätzliches Feature, was zusätzliche Sicherheit gibt, und einfach für jedermann und jederfrau ist.
Daß es dadurch auch mit mehr Technik Komplikationen geben kann, die Auswahl an Freilaufrollen beschränkt und die Brandungsrollen oder abgewandelte ne andere Hausnummer sind, ist auch klar.

Auch muß sich der Weitwurfspezi mal fragen, was er da so macht. Wieso man unbedingt so weit raus muß, wieso man so schwere Bleie braucht etc. etc., das hat eher was mit Fetischismus als mit dem durchschnittlichen Gebrauchsangeln zu tun. Außerdem gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Methoden als die Boilieangelei, und nicht mal schlechterer, ich erinnere nur mal an die höchst erfolgreiche Treibbrotangelei auf Karpfen, im Sommer wohl kaum zu schlagen und viel besser mit leichterem Gerät und auch leichteren Rollen (sic, Thema) zu bewältigen. 

Also ich finde Freiläufer prima, und sowas wie meine Shimano Aero GT 6010 Baitrunner reichen für die meisten Angelegenheiten einfach aus. Heckbremse hin oder her, die ist im Zweifelsfalle auch einfacher, narrensicherer.

Zum Posen- oder Treibbrotfischen nehme ich lieber eine kleinere (auch unter 100 EUR Rolle) wie meine RedArc, die kann neben Spinnen, Matchen eben auch wunderbar Floaten oder Carp jagen. Wenn die dicken Brocken im Sommer reihenweise oben Parade stehen, dann ist das im doppelten Wortsinne die heißeste Angelei! :k


----------



## KxKx2 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

moin, moin,
ich möchte mir auch ein paar neue Rollen unter 100 Euro zulegen. Bin dabei auf die Zebco Rhino ST ti gestoßen. Ich glaube für das Geld bekommt man keine robustere- stabilere Rolle. Die Ausstattung ist auch vom Feinsten: (versiegelte Kugellager, Titanium Spulenachse, verstärkter Schnurfangbügel, Alubody und sämliche Teile sind rostfrei und die Schnurfassung ist auch nicht zu verachten! Gruß Klaus


----------



## tarpoon (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

hab gestern die neue fox stratos 10000 in der hand gehabt und bin immer noch beeindruckt. werd sie mir glaub ich holen. bin auch totaler fan von freilauf obwohl der trend unter den "hippen"
huntern eher in richtung frontbremse und schuhkarton große rolle geht


----------



## Pitiplatsch (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



addicted schrieb:


> Quick Atpremium Fs is der letzte Dreck.
> Hab dir mir letzten Sommer zum Spass gekauft weil das Angebot saugünstig war und halt wenn mal jemand zum Angeln(Ausland) mitkommt, dass derjenige was zum fischen hat. Also die Rolle an eine Standartwurm(grund)rute aus gepackt und nichtmal 10mal zum Aalen und Standartfischen gestetet.
> Fazit: Rücklaufsperre im Eimer, Achse verbogen. Als Karpfenrolle nicht brauchbar.


 
Kann ja sein,aber mir hat sie bis jetzt treue Dienste geleistet!
Und wenn sie dann mal drauf geht, sag ich dir bescheid!(das kann dauern)


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Klar für die feineren Angelmethoden nehme ich auch keine Brandungsrollen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ja hier um Rollen für die Boilieangelei gehen soll. Die meisten Karpfen werden (auch mit Boilie) in ufernähe gefangen. Aber es gibt auch Situationen, wo man mal weiter werfen muss und schwere Bleie sind die Grundlage der weitverbreiteten und bequemen Festbleimontage. 
Ich streite ja nicht ab, dass man mit Freilaufrollen auf Karpfen angeln kann und diejenigen, die sich daran gewöhnt haben, sollen meinetwegen so weiterangeln. Aber dann sollen die Freilauffreunde doch mal Rollen empfehlen, die in den entscheidenden Kriterien (Preis/Leistung, Bremse, Schnurverlegung, Robustheit) einer Daiwa Emblem XT das Wasser reichen kann?
Ich habe schon einige Freilaufrollen verschiedener Hersteller verschlissen bzw. in meinem Bekanntenkreis den Geist aufgeben sehen. Langfristig halten nur wenige Modelle der großen Belastung der Karpfenangelei stand.


----------



## Silver-SVR (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Silver: Wie wäre es denn mal mit Argumenten? Dein Posting zeugt weder von Sachkompetenz, noch bringt es die Diskussion in irgendeiner Weise weiter. Wenn du dich mal mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt hättest, dann hätte deine Äußerung vielleicht etwas mehr Substanz.
> ..............................


 
@punkarpfen 
das von mir, weiter oben geschriebene, galt ausschließlich Dir…. den wer schon so was schreibt, hat wirklich keine oder wenig Ahnung von Rollen: Zitat *punkarpfen*_.........Das Freilaufsystem hat keine Vorteile!..............#c ;+ #c _
Ich muss hier nicht Argumentieren warum und wieso, eine oder keine Freilaufrolle, den das haben die anderen Boardies schon gut genug getan, … falls Du die Posting gelesen hast.
Nochmals, PISA-Studien tauglich: ich habe beide Arten von Rollen und es gibt für mich keinen klaren „Sieger“. Nicht das Du auf die Idee kommst das ich Freilaufrollen bevorzuge. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile. 
Ich habe nur Deine Aussage kritisiert.



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin wiegt eine Freilaufrolle mit entsprechender Schnurfassung mehr, als eine vergleichbare Frontbremsrolle.


@ punkarpfen 
Zum Thema dieses Threads: es wird eine Karpfenrolle gesucht. Wo bitte ist es wichtig (kann sein das ich das nicht weiß) ob diese 500 Gramm oder 800 Gramm haben, wenn diese fast den ganzen Tag/Nacht auf einem Rod Pod oder auf Banksticks liegen??? ;+ 
Bei den Spinnfischer ist es sicher sehr wichtig wie schwer eine Rolle ist.

@ punkarpfen
Freut mich sehr, #6 das Du in Deinem letzten Posting wieder in nähe der Realität bist.
…..
Ich hoffe dass wir hiermit unser „Streitthema“ |krach: beenden und nur noch sachliche Antworten, zum Thema, schreiben. 

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## addicted (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Nochmals was zum Gewicht, eine ausgewogene Kombo liegt besser in der Hand und lässt sich durch das angenhmere Handling auch komfortabler werfen als auch drillen.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Für mich hat das Freilaufsystem keine Vorteile bei der Karpfenangelei. Es ist eine reine Gewöhnungsfrage, ob man ein Freilaufsystem benötigt oder nicht. Eine Rolle mit einer gut einstellbaren Bremse lässt sich genauso gut fischen, wie eine Freilaufrolle; die Bremse lässt sich in sekundenbruchteilen schließen und der Widerstand ist fein einstellbar.
Das Gewicht einer Rolle ist bei anderen Angelarten sicherlich relevanter, aber beim Wurf und Drill hat man die Rute schließlich in der Hand und da machen sich 200g schon erheblich bemerkbar.
Ich bin gerne bereit das Thema Pro und Contra Freilaufrollen bei der Boilieangeleri *konstruktiv* zu diskutieren. Aber deine Postings enthalten leider nur wenig fachliche Inhalte und beinhalten zahlreiche persönliche Unterstellungen, die nicht dazu beitragen, dass Thema zu vertiefen.
Nur so nebenbei: Man sollte sich schon erstmal mit der PISA-Studie auseinanderstzen, bevor man mit dem Begriff um sich wirft. Leider muss ich audgrund deiner Begriffsverwendung darauf schließen, dass dein Kenntnisstand zu dieser Studie nur auf dem Niveau eines populistischen Halbwissens ist. Aber das ist offtopic.#d
Persönliche Unterstellungenkönnen bitte direkt an mein Postfach adressiert werden und gehören nicht in das öffentliche Forum.


----------



## L&K-Carphunters/L (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

oh ha!!!
war wohl doch nicht so ein langweiliges thema was ich da angeschnitten habe!? auf jeden fall erstmal danke für die große resonaz, auch wenn es letztendlich mehr zur diskussion "freilaufrolle ja oder nein" gekommen ist! (macht ja nix)

nichts desto trotz habe ich soeben zwei neue rolle bei unserem angellädchen vor ort erstanden! 

und zwar SPRO SUPER LONG CAST 460 für 35,- EUR das stück! (keine freilaufrolle ;-) )

der besitzer von unserem angellädchen ist selbst begeisterter und erfolgreicher karpfenangler und hat sie mir für diesen presi empfolen, da ich ja auch nicht so viel geld ausgeben wollte.

so weit so gut

mfg
daniel


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Auch wenn die Frage schon gegessen ist:
Die Daiwa Regal Plus ist echt die Freilaufrolle!
Klar kann man mit normalen Rollen ohne Freilauf besser auf Distanz fischen aber die Bremseinstellungen würden mich (am Anfang) auch ganz kirre machen.
Aber wenn man Übung damit hat sind sie bestimmt auch gut.
D.H. jedem das seine.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hab gestern die neue fox stratos 10000 in der hand gehabt und bin immer noch beeindruckt. werd sie mir glaub ich holen. bin auch totaler fan von freilauf obwohl der trend unter den "hippen"
> huntern eher in richtung frontbremse und schuhkarton große rolle geht




Denke nicht das ne anständige Big Pit Rolle was mit "hipp sein" zu tun hat, diese Rollenart ist einfach universell einzusetzen, sowohl auf kurze Distanz als auch im Long Range bereich. Ne Frontbremese is allemal besser als ne Heckbremse. Freilauf brauch ich persönlich nicht, da leg ich dann mehr wert auf ne gute Bremse.#6


----------



## Ronen (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> Freilauf brauch ich persönlich nicht, da leg ich dann mehr wert auf ne gute Bremse



schliesst das eine denn das andere aus?


----------



## harti911 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



Ronen schrieb:


> schliesst das eine denn das andere aus?


 
Grundsätzlich nicht, aber manchmal schon. |supergri 

Denn ein Freilauf kostet ja nun mal Geld und um trotzdem einen konkurrenzfähigen Preis anbieten zu können, sparen manche Hersteller an anderer und auch falscher Stelle! Da kann dann unter Umständen auch mal die Qualität der Bremse drunter leiden!

Genau deswegen ist dieser Thread oder die Frage "Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???" ja auch so berechtigt! #6

Bei der Auswahl an Rollen am Markt ist es nun mal nicht für jeden sofort erkennbar, ob ein minderwertiges oder qualitativ gutes Produkt angeboten wird in einer bestimmten Preisklasse. Denn dort sind ohne Zweifel gravierende Unterschiede zu finden! Und um dort keinen Fehler zu machen, wurde die Frage gestellt, denke ich mal....!?

Ihr merkt schon, ich möchte eigentlich wieder von der Thematik weg, ob ein Freilauf Sinn oder Unsinn ist (oder einfach nur reine Geschmackssache), sondern die eigentliche Frage war ja, ob es eine brauchbare Rolle in einem bestimmten Preissegment gibt!? Weil wir sind ja nun (zugegeben ich auch) ein wenig vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen. Oder ich hab die Frage von Grund auf falsch verstanden??? |supergri :q |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Heutzutage hat man wenigstens das glück für relativ wenig Geld brauchbares Tackle zu bekommen. Vor 15 Jahren musste man schon weit mehr auf den Verkaufstresen legen, um Karpfentackle zu bekommen. Für 100 DM bekam man gerade eine Durchschnittsrolle, die nur mäßig für die Boilieangelei zu gebrauchen war. Heutzutage bekommt man schon in der Preisklasse um 50 Euro brauchbare Rollen. Dabei tummeln sich zwar auch einige Schrottmodelle in dieser Preisklasse, aber um diesen aus dem Weg zu gehen, gibt es ja Foren, wie dieses. 
In der Preisklasse unter 100 Euro gibt es über 20 Modelle, die man zum Karpfenangeln einsetzen könnte. 
Der Themenöffner hat jetzt ja für 35 Euro eine Rolle gefunden (die ich allerdings nur von Bildern kenne) und kann uns sicherlich in einigen Monaten berichten, wie sich die Rolle so macht.


----------



## meckpomm (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Moin

Grundsätzlich, denke ich, sind einige Boilieangler in ihrer Sichtweise richtig eingeschränkt. Es fischt heut kaum mehr einer mit kleineren Rollen, alle haben Brandungsrollen drauf. Das ist aber von der Größe her quatsch. Wir haben in Mecklenburg die entsprechenden Gewässer um vielleicht mal ne Shimano LC leerzuziehen aber 95% der Zeit fischen wir auf lockerer Wurfweite. Auch ist es ein Vorurteil, das beim Pilken große Rollen zum Einsatz kommen, Standard ist da heute eine 4000er Größe und eine dünne geflochtene Schnur. Und komischerweise kommt man damit auch auf 100m, was viele Karpfenangler mit Brandungsrolle kaum schaffen. Jeder der mal einen Tag lang eine Brandungrolle am Arm hatte wird verstehen warum.

@Chris: Ohne dir jetzt den Status des 'alten Hasens' nehmen zu wollen, aber schau mal auf dein Alter und zieh mal 15Jahre ab und da äußere dich nochmal ob du mit 12 schon eine Rolle beurteilen konntest. Es gibt auch heute Rollen die sind für 150 Euro schrott, aber das ganze hängt nicht vom Preis ab.

Mfg Rene


----------



## L&K-Carphunters/L (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

_Der Themenöffner hat jetzt ja für 35 Euro eine Rolle gefunden (die ich allerdings nur von Bildern kenne) und kann uns sicherlich in einigen Monaten berichten, wie sich die Rolle so macht.[/quote]_

das werde ich sicherlich machen.....


----------



## Ronen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



> alle haben Brandungsrollen drauf



ich nicht!


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Ich fische eher kleinere Brandungsrollen (meist 4500), die eine ordentliche Schnurverlegung haben, da ich meist in Wurfentfernung fische, bin ich damit gut bedient. Schließlich sind Brandungsrollen vorrangig Weitwurfrollen. Weiterhin haben diese Rollen auch eine stabile Achse und eine gute Bremse(große Bremsscheiben). Kleinere Rollen stoßen in einigen Situationen, wie z.B. viel Kraut, an ihre Grenzen und die Achse oder das Getriebe verabschieden sich. 
In einigen Gewässern fische auch ich mit feinem Gerät: 2,25 lbs. Ruten und relativ kleine Freilaufrollen.
Einsteiger suchen aber Gerät was sie möglichst universell einsetzen können. Meist sind das dann Ruten um 2,75 lbs. und" Brandungsrollen".
Nun zu mir: Ich habe mit 3 Jahren meine ersten Fische gefangen (Schollen) und zum 6. Geburtstag meine erste Angel bekommen. Von da an bin ich bis zum 17. Lebensjahr regelmäßig angeln gegangen. Meine damaligen Rollen waren aus der Preisklasse 50 bis 100 DM. Hechte, Brassen usw. konnten meinen Heckbremsrollen nichts anhaben. Bei einem Karpfenrun war ich aber einmal zweiter Sieger, weil die Rolle das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Richtig geilem Karpfentackle bin ich dann auf den Messen in Vlotho begegnet. Mehr als ein paar Kleinteile konnte ich mir als Schüler aber nicht leisten.
So und jetzt zurück in das Jahr 1991: Meine Silstar Rolle wurde zerlegt und ich brauch Ersatz. Damals habe ich (und fast alle Angler damals) sehr stark auf die Kugellageranzahl geachtet. Ersatz konnte ich mir in dem Jahr erstmal nicht leisten und ich mußte mich anderweitig behelfen. Damals habe ich meine Pilkrolle (Daiwa 4000c) mit einer dünneren Schnur bespult und die machte ihren Job ganz gut.


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> ... meine Empfehlung: Daiwa Emblem XT in der 4500 oder 5000 er Größe die Rolle gibt es z.B. bei KL-Angelsport für 70 Euro. ....



Hi,

nach allen Richtungen, die der Thread mittlerweile eingeschlagen ist, kann ich trotzdem die eingangs geäußerte Empfehlung von Chris nur unterstreichen. #6

Die Daiwa Emblem XT mag auf den ersten Blick nicht mehr unbedingt zeitgemäß erscheinen (Kunststoffspule mit Metallabwurfkante, keine infinite Rücklaufsperre usw.), aber von der Stabilität, der Bremse, dem Getriebe, der Schnurverlegung und der Robustheit können sich in der mittlerweile günstigen Preisklasse viele Rollen eine gehörige Scheibe abschneiden.

Deshalb wäre sie mit großer Sicherheit auch meine Wahl in der Klasse der Rollen bis ca. 80 Euro, die für die Boilieangelei geeignet sind. Positiv anzumerken ist auch das vergleichsweise geringe Gewicht der Emblem XT. Außerdem habe ich noch nie eine Freilaufrolle geangelt, insofern hat dieses Feature für mich keine große Bedeutung. 

Eine andere gute Empfehlung ist in diesem Thread auch bereits gefallen: Die Okuma Epix Baitfeeder aus dem Gerlinger-Angebot. Läuft im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis ebenfalls zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.

PS:
Das sollte nicht zur Verunsicherung von "L&K-Carphunters/L" dienen, sondern lediglich meine Sicht der Dinge zeigen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Also ich habe mir die 4500 Baitrunner-B neu gekauft (liegt so  bei 110-120 €). Zudem habe ich eine Baitrunner 4500 bei Ebay ersteigert (mit Ersatzspule ca. 60 €). Die 4500 B lässt sich bei Ebay gebraucht um die 80 € ersteigern. Ich habe beide Rollen erst kurz, kann also zu ihren Vorzügen noch nicht allzu viel sagen. Gekauft und ersteigert habe ich mir die Rollen, weil sie mir schlicht und ergreifend den robustesten Eindruck gemacht haben. Verwenden werde ich sie nicht nur zum Angeln auf Karpfen, sondern vor allem auch zum Barbenangeln im Rhein. Ich halte diese Rollen aber auch absolut brauchbar, um im Rhein auf  Waller zu angeln. Kurzum, ich glaube, dass man für das Geld (ggf. gebraucht) nur wenig ähnlich robuste und vielseitige Rollen bekommt. Ich räume aber auch ein, dass die alte Baitrunner nicht unbedingt über den rundesten Lauf und die beste Schnurverlegung verfügt. Ich glaube aber, dass 60 € für die alte Baitrunner nicht zuviel ist, wenn sie nur annährend so haltbar ist, wie mir von vielen Karpfenanglern vorgeschwärmt wurde.


----------



## Abramis_brama (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Bei nem Händler hier in der Gegend bekommt man die Sänger Specitec Runner II als 60er mit 7 Lagern  für 28 €!


----------



## addicted (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Eine neue, evtl. ganz taugliche Freilaufrolle gibts 2007 von Cormoran. 

Die Pro Carp Big Boss 10 Pi BR:

Super starke Karpfen-Freilaufrolle für Karpfenprofis

Die neue PRO CARP Big Boss ist ein wahres Kraftpaket mit faszinierender Technik und bemerkenswertem Power-Design. Auch der unglaublich ruhige Lauf und die ungewöhnlich lange Lebensdauer sprechen für diese aussergewöhnliche Grossfischrolle.
9 Stahlkugellager
Automatischer Spulenfreilauf
Power-Gehäuse
Infinite Rücklaufsperre, stufenlos
Wormshaft Spulenhub
Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Weitwurfspule
Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Ersatzspule
"Airbail" Bügel, hohl
Spezialbeschichtetes Messingritzel
Spezialbeschichtetes Antriebsrad
CNC gefräste Aluminiumkurbel
Kugelgelagertes Anti-Twist Schnurlaufröllchen
Longlife Bügelfeder
Holz Kurbelknauf


Der Frontbremsvorgänger wurde hier Forum von einigen Leuten, z.B. Carpcatcher ja schon gelobt.
Man sieht aufjedenfall, dass Daiwa seine Finger im Spiel hatte.
Vielleicht wird sich die Pro Carp Big Boss bei den tauglichen Freilaufrollen einreihen.


----------



## bastianshark (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Weißt du was die Big Boss kosten soll?
Hört sich ja alles nicht schlecht an und gut sieht sie auch noch aus!
Schwärm ja eigentlich für die Shimano Baitrunner LC aber 189€ sind mir doch zu viel!
Gruß


----------



## addicted (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Sie soll kostet 130€. Die abgespeckte Version 5 Pi Br 110€






Könnte man fast Daiwa draufschreiben auf  die beiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Heißa die Luzi! :k 
Da hat sich ja mal jemand Mühe mit dem Aussehen gegeben, und endlich wieder gescheite Kurbelknäufe.
Kenn schon jemand #h die ähnliche PRO CARP 11PiF BR aus gleichem Hause, immerhin mit Metallgehäuse?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Ich hab die Cormoran ohne Freilauf... Klasse Teil


----------



## PROLOGIC (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hallo

@bastianshark:



> Schwärm ja eigentlich für die Shimano Baitrunner LC aber 189€ sind mir doch zu viel!


 
Bei KL gibts sie grad für 159,90€#c , nur so als Info.

Gruß#h 

PROLOGIC


----------



## Foxer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

na klar - per Gewinnspiel #h


----------



## Gloin (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

hi!
wie wär's denn mal als freilaufrolle mit ner quantum crypton heat 850?|kopfkrat
mit 70€ ist sie durchaus erschwinglich und zudem sind quantum rollen gemeinhin ja sehr robust und langlebig. 445g sind meiner meinung nach auch noch in ordnung,sodass man nicht gefahr läuft, beim drill durch das gewicht der eigenen rolle selbst systematisch ermüdet zu werden:q


----------



## bennie (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

ich fand die heat schon ganz cool. ein freund von mir hat sie sich gekauft... machten nen guten eindruck für den geringen preis


----------



## profifischer (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hallo
Quantum Rollen sind die schlechtesten Rollen, die ich kenne.
Bisher habe ich zwei Quantum Rollen gehabt.
Eine hat 150€ gekostet, die hat den Drill eises 6 Pfünders nicht überlebt.
Die Heat hat 100€ gekostet, bei der hat nach ein paar Tagen Karpfenangeln die Bremse nicht mehr funktionier, aber der Freilauf hat noch funktioniert.
Dann ging plötzlich der Freilauf nicht mehr und die Bremse schon. Schließlich ist das Getriebe kaputt gegange.
Als ich ein Paar TD darauf angesprochen habe, haben sie mir gesagt, dass solche Probleme bei fast allen Quantum Rollen auftreten.
Ich würde sie mir also nicht kaufen.
mfg Manuel


----------



## The-Carphunter (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hallo...
Habe mich gerade mal nach eingen Angelrollen im Netz umgesehen...
Als ich über einen Anfutter-Thread auf die Site von nb-angelsport.de kam, hob mich auf Grund des Preises das Interesse mal weiter nachzuforschen, was es dort sonst noch gibt.
Dann stieß ich auf die Shimano Freilaufrollen! Ich fische zwar schon seit drei Jahren mit zwei Shimano-Rollen ( 2x Nexave 3000R :l :l ) erfolgreich auf Karpfen *ohne* Freilauf, dennoch habe ich mal vor in Zukunft auf zwei Angelcombos zu setzen, die etwas "stärker" und Weitwurfsicherer sind (bei 2x YAD Gotland Ruten :l  uiii)
Dann sah ich die Shimano Baitrunner AERO 5000 GTE-B für 85eus... !! ebnso wie die "Originalen" Baitrunner B auch so für 85eus, sowie wie die AERO RE für 65eus... Ist das noch normal?
Ich bin fast aus meinen Latschen gekippt, als ich dies sah, weil ich diese Rollen von Angelfreunden nur als zuverlässige und robuste Rollen kenne, die in anderen Läden locker über 100-120€ kosten.
Kann man sich darauf verlassen, dass diese Rollen für den Preis wirklich das sind, wofür ich sie halte?

Tschaui, Denny


----------



## bennie (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

sind doch einigermaßen normale Preise finde ich...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> ich möchte mir auch ein paar neue Rollen unter 100 Euro zulegen. Bin dabei auf die Zebco Rhino ST ti gestoßen. Ich glaube für das Geld bekommt man keine robustere- stabilere Rolle. Die Ausstattung ist auch vom Feinsten: (versiegelte Kugellager, Titanium Spulenachse, verstärkter Schnurfangbügel, Alubody und sämliche Teile sind rostfrei und die Schnurfassung ist auch nicht zu verachten! Gruß Klaus



Lass es, anfällige schlechte Schnurverlegungsmechanik und unter Last extrem schwergängiges Getriebe.

Witzig, die Features:
-Superhartes, langlebiges Antriebsrad aus einer Messing-Zink-Legierung
ROTFL Aus was besteht eigentlich Messing??? :q :q :q 

-8 hochwertige, geschlossene Edelstahlkugellager 
Anscheinend gibts nicht hochwertige aus Baustahl 

-Extra starke Rollenachse jetzt aus reinstem Titan gefertigt 
Reinstes Titan in Menge der Rollenachse wäre Teurer als mehrere Rollen...
Ausserdem ist Titan sehr Hart und recht Flexibel. Das Arme Getriebezahnrad...

-Gehäuse und Rotor aus Aluminium gefertigt und daher komplett verwindungsfrei 
Ah, Alu ist neuerdings komplett verwindungsfrei...

-Extra starke Kurbel aus Dur-Aluminium jetzt mit einem griffigen Kurbelknauf für optimale Kraftübertragung 
Unter extra Stark versteh ich zwar was anderes, aber bemerkenswert: die alte version hatte anscheinend einen nicht griffigen Kurbelknauf 

-Dur-Aluminium Spule mit eloxierter Abwurfkante 
Der rest ist wohl nicht eloxiert und düfte alsbald grau anlaufen :q 

-patentiertes Magnum Drag Bremssystem mit untenliegender, übergroßer Bremsscheibe
Untenliegende Bremsscheiben sind nämlich Toller. Aus Prinzip!

(Wenn bei der Rolle nicht Münchhausen mitgewirkt hat, fress ich nen Besen!  Manche Marketingfuzzis vertrauen jedenfalls sehr auf Pisa wie man sieht...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Feine Rollen- bzw. Werbungsanalyse hast Du da gemacht!  #6

Zu deiner Bewertung der Shimano-Kampfbremsen kann ich Dir auch beipflichten, ziemlich unnütz, höchstens was für jemanden, der bei genau per Federwaage etc. voreingestellter Hauptbremse sich partout nicht traut, daran im Drill herumzudrehen. Muß man aber eh öfter wenn überhaupt, weil wenn ein großer Fisch viel Schnur nimmt und dabei den Schnurdurchmesser auf der Spule erheblich vermindert, dann braucht man schon ein gut Stückchen Verstellung.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Zur Cormoran:
sieht echt schnuckelig aus, aber näher betrachtet hat die Verarbeitungsqualität doch bei weitem kein Daiwa Niveau.

Schade eigentlich. (Gibts dafür eigentlich ne Anleitung welcher Finger durchs loch kommt?  )

Zur Fox:
Angesichts von Preis - Leistung - Substitutsvergleich würd ich eher 3 Shimanos kaufen, bevor ich mir dieses Teil antue.

Freilauf zu Kein Freilauf:
Ich hab so ziemlich alle guten Freiläufer gehabt: Big BTR M,L,LC,XL, Baitrunner GTE und US, Daiwa Infinity, Tica Abyss und Sportera,...
Aber auch einige gute Nichtfreiläufer.

Ich bestätige hiermit, dass die Freiläufer tatsächlich nur Nachteile haben.
Der schlimmste imo: man gewöhnt sich dran.
Und wenn dann der Kumpel mal für kleine Prinzen ist, und es Runnt, dann erkennnt man im eifer des Gefechts - bsssssssssss - beim Anschlagen plötzlich wo die SS3000 die Locken hat...
Mann war mir das |peinlich 

Wenn der Nichtfreiläufernutzer aber mal den Freiläufer vom Kollegen benutzt, passiert da gar nichts.

Dazu kommt hohes Gewicht - ist doch sehr störend beim Drill und Auswurf ausserdem hängen die Ruten auf dem Pod in der Mitte arg durch, stolzer Preis - für überflüssigen schnickschnack, geringe Auswahl an guten Modellen, was dran ist kann kaputtgehen, man tendiert dazu den Freilauf zu nutzen - Zanderfehlbisse.

Und man ist mit dem Anschlagen obendrein Langsamer, weil das Kurbeldrehen doch länger Dauert als das Spule festhalten und das anschliessende Bremselösen ebenfalls zeitraubender ist, als eben die Hand etwas zu lösen um den Fisch laufenzulassen. Ausserdem hat man bei Freiläufern schlagartig die volle Bremskraft, das haut gut aufs Getriebe jedes mal und röppt gut an der schnur

War im nachhinein jedenfalls ne selten dämliche Aktion, meine guten alten 5000er Tournaments gegen Freiläufer zu tauschen...
Ich hab nur noch die Tica Sporteras, aber da bin ich auch am Überlegen die wieder abzugeben.
Freilauf - Nein Danke!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

@ Holger: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Zu den Cormoran: Ich finde schon, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität auf dem Niveau einer daiwa Emcast ist. Mit den hochwertigen Modellen kann sie natürlich nicht konkurieren.


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Ich kann die shimano baitrunner st ra 6000 nur empfelen


----------



## Udo561 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*

Hi,
und wenn es preiswert und gut sein soll 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm
da kostet die Rolle gerade mal 30 Euro.
Ich habe 2 dieser Rollen und dieses Jahr knapp 200 Karpfen damit gefangen , Verarbeitung , Lauf und Bremse sind einwandfrei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenrolle für wenig Geld.... ist das möglich???*



Karpfenprofi Niki schrieb:


> Ich kann die shimano baitrunner st ra 6000 nur empfelen


 
Hats die vor 3 Jahren schon gegeben?  (Schau mal aufs Datum des letzten Eintrags) #h


----------

